# 24: Redemption



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

24: Redemption is showing as a 2 hour movie instead of a series so if you have a 24 SP it won't pick it up. 

If I read correctly this is actually going to be a 4 hour movie, so you'll probably need to schedule the 2nd part manually as well.


----------



## wolskinj (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually the 4 hour premier you are referring to is in January for the Season 7 premier. 24: Redemption will not record with a SP though, so you will need to schedule separately and is only 2 hours.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Ah okay. I thought 24: Redemption was the premiere. Guess it's not.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

There's also a "24:The Making of Redemption" which our Fox affil is showing Sat. Nov. 22 at 1:30 p.m. (CST).


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmmm....not showing that here.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update; I made the necessary adjustments!


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, just checked it this morning. SP not picking it up -- I guess, I should not have expected it to... Time for some manual programming.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet: Sunday, November 23, 8-10pm (EST)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Also, one other thing... You might want to PAD it on the back end because of FOOTBALL. I don't think it's showing on a Sunday that FOX has a double-header. but you never know if their game will run over...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hah! I did just that the other night!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Hercules67 said:


> Also, one other thing... You might want to PAD it on the back end because of FOOTBALL. I don't think it's showing on a Sunday that FOX has a double-header. but you never know if their game will run over...


Actually, it looks like it is a double-header. 3 FOX games at 4:15 and one CBS game at 4:05. The CBS game is Oakland at Denver so perhaps those markets will only get an early game on FOX and it will start on time. Of course, FOX usually starts on time anyway but if any of the three games runs unusually long and/or goes into OT, it's possible. A 30-minute pad should be more than enough.

It's been so long since 24 has been on, I don't even have an SP for it on all but one of my DVR's. The other three I've acquired since the last time 24 was on, which I guess was May of '07.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jeff125va said:


> ...It's been so long since 24 has been on, I don't even have an SP for it on all but one of my DVR's. The other three I've acquired since the last time 24 was on, which I guess was May of '07.


24 SP may not catch Redemption...mine didn't. I had to manually schedule it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> 24 SP may not catch Redemption...mine didn't. I had to manually schedule it.


I had to reset my Tivo's SP's, so I don't even have an SP for 24 anymore. I have to wait until it's scheduled before I can re-add it, hehe.

Greg


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> 24 SP may not catch Redemption...mine didn't. I had to manually schedule it.


I do have one receiver old enough to still have the SP and it didn't pick it up. Just noting how long it's been since the show has been on.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Also, one other thing... You might want to PAD it on the back end because of FOOTBALL. I don't think it's showing on a Sunday that FOX has a double-header. but you never know if their game will run over...


At least Fox has "soft" (i.e., disposable) programming scheduled for the 7-8 time slot, so you really don't have to worry about overrun unless the game REALLY goes long. On CBS, the entire schedule always runs, so the schedule problems are the norm.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Bump for reminder for tonight


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, it actually run on time... Wow!


----------

